# Tipping Housekeeping at DVC?



## john storey

I am not sure what the correct procedure is with 'tipping' housekeeping whilst staying at DVC. Depending on your length of stay (4 days or less) then they don't actually do anything, longer than that then they visit once or twice. Can someone please advise me what the correct procedure is? I usually leave something when we check out but I'm allways reminded by the wife that they haven't actually done anything? Please help as I hate to think that i'm being stingy & ungreatful.


----------



## wideeyes

I don't tip for housekeeping personaly as it is not a tipped position, I wouldn't tip when staying at DVC, I pay annual dues to have a clean room etc. I know people will disagree with me on this though so it is up to you.


----------



## TinkTatoo

We tend to leave a couple of $$ on a trash and towel day and more if it's a ful clean and we always leave something when we're checking out


----------



## Pootle

We do exactly the same as Tink Tatoo.


----------



## Nero the dog

We usually leave $1 per person in our room ($5 in total) on each cleaning day


----------



## LORNA ANN

I am ashamed to admit my DH never tips & we work in hotels but he says they do very little to warrant a tip every time they empty a bin !! We do however if we stay in same resort for 2 weeks leave $5 not much but yet again DH says if they get that from everyone they are doing well.
I think its because tips are very rarely left in the UK !


----------



## TinkTatoo

LORNA ANN said:


> .....I think its because tips are very rarely left in the UK !



I'm not singling you out  but this does seem to be an attitude that is rife with UK visitors and is why we've probably got a bad reputation with housekeeping and wait staff etc.,  

We always take the view that if we're visiting another country then we should be aware of their customs and traditions and follow them as best we can so even though we rarely tip here we always make sure we leave an appropriate tip over there - we just think of it as another sales tax


----------



## UKDEB

TinkTatoo said:


> We always take the view that if we're visiting another country then we should be aware of their customs and traditions and follow them as best we can


I completely agree.  Too many Brits are ignorant of the tipping custom.  Even worse, many more are fully aware of it and choose to opt out.



wideeyes said:


> I don't tip for housekeeping personaly as it is not a tipped position


This is a contentious issue and by no means a matter of fact.  Most reasoning comes down on the side of pro-tipping.  It's certainly very poorly-paid and that alone suggests it's worthy of being included in any list of tipped positions.


----------



## Pootle

LORNA ANN said:


> I think its because tips are very rarely left in the UK !



Really?  I always tip in the UK too - even in a Travel Inn type of place!

My view may be coloured because I once worked as a chambermaid in a Swiss hotel (before going to college - in the seventies) and I remember just how much we appreciated the tips because the pay was so poor.


----------



## Shooby doo

I remember reading a thread on the US board about tipping Mousekeeping in general & some one produced a excerpt from a Disney contract stating that Mousekeeping are not allowed to accept gratuities! They are allowed to accept gifts,that being said our envelope always disappeared each day! That being said I would probably leave a few $ each cleaning day but I do somewhat agree with the point that that's what we pay our annual dues for.
SD


----------



## doverfox

tipping wise i think ech to their own do what you feel comfortable with.
havent tipped on dvc before as this is our first home going so this will be our first.
i do however take issue with the tipping police when it comes to how much to tip. i will tip what i like where i like. a pleasant girl in dennys does the same job well actually a better job that the waiters in chef mickeys an warrants a higher tip imho evan though the food is cheaper than chef mickeys. would i tip more than the national average wage in the uk for service at a meal? no i pay my staff above it and they spend the entire hour working earning money for me. so why would i tip more for someone i have seen occasionaly through the meal iam sure this will upset some. it is just what i feel.
(the truth of the mater is is wether or not mousekeepers are in a tipped position or not, they tend to look after you as individuals for more of your holiday than waitstaff where you may only go to that resturant once)


----------



## gilld

We always tip a few $$$ and we tip here too - it just seems the right thing to do to us.


----------



## ohana7

I agree with the above post.  We are a family of 6.  When we eat at disney an 18% gratuity is automatically added to the bill.  I can name a number of places where the service has been very poor.Yet we are still forced to pay a tip of upwards of $35 dollars.  We wouldnt leave £20 in the UK if service was poor so why should we on holidays.  Yet we do. Our answer has been to use counter service
As for housekeeping on our last towel and trash day the maid stood at the door handed us towels and asked for the exchange ones.  No way was I about to tip her.  Personally I think the trash/towel service is poor.


----------



## Mrs Hobbes

ohana7 said:


> I agree with the above post.  We are a family of 6.  When we eat at disney an 18% gratuity is automatically added to the bill.  I can name a number of places where the service has been very poor.Yet we are still forced to pay a tip of upwards of $35 dollars.  We wouldnt leave £20 in the UK if service was poor so why should we on holidays.  Yet we do. Our answer has been to use counter service
> As for housekeeping on our last towel and trash day the maid stood at the door handed us towels and asked for the exchange ones.  No way was I about to tip her.  Personally I think the trash/towel service is poor.



On our last trip we received particularly bad service at Hollywood and Vine.  At the end of the day it is a buffet service restaurant, the waitress just had to bring drinks and clear plates.  She was abrupt and didn't explain the buffet to us.  She got the drinks order wrong and our dirty plates were still there when we came back with seconds.  We were a party of 8 and the 18% was automatically included, I went and spoke to the manager and got it removed.  If you have received bad service then speak up and leave what you feel they deserve if any.


----------



## wideeyes

UKDEB said:


> This is a contentious issue and by no means a matter of fact.  Most reasoning comes down on the side of pro-tipping.  It's certainly very poorly-paid and that alone suggests it's worthy of being included in any list of tipped positions.



yeah probably, I would also probably tip if it didn't leave a noticeable dent in spending money.


----------



## junior27

We usually tip $1 a day per person for mousekeeping - either on a t&t day or cumulatively at the end of the stay.


----------

